# 1933 LEAPIN' LORRY, Willys Van



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

As If I don't have Enough Work to do, I Found this kit in a out of the way Kind of place few weeks ago Now, Still in this plastic rapper, Perfect Shape, Because I'm always looking for Willys kits my self, Like I said Mostly in 1:24 or 1:25 scale hot rods Form That is, But this ones kind of rear as well, This *AMT 1933 Willys "Leapin' Lorry" Van*, seems like a blast from the past to me, only this kit was made in 1996 by the ERTL company in Dyersvill, Iowa. Don't know If its a Re-Pop Or not, I know that 96 is just a Tick of the clock for some if not Most of us, scary to think anyone on here was born Around then, but anything is possible I guess, Guess that would make you 15 or so now if you had a birthday this year that is, *LOL*, anyway it has a little age to it anyway,(The Kit That Is) I will be the first one to admit there is _NOTHING TO THIS KIT_, as far as parts go, If not for a Hand full of Gray Plastic Parts and A bit more in Chrome covered Plastic as you can see, but I still think, With a NICE Paint job, and a few Custom Parts from the Stash Bin, this Kit would make quite a pavement burner buy the way its laid out, I bet it will be nice when its done buy the looks of it, We shell see Anyway because I'm going to through it together Now, and see what come out of the thing. One More Willys For The Archive I Guess....As well as you should Know buy some of my build buy now, I don't like to Color in the liens, So this one Will only Look the shape of what's on the box, NOT THE COLOR, and a few more touches And Custom Changed as well, I'm sure it will make the deference All Put together..

Ian


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

That looks like a really cool kit.
never saw that one before.
but then again.............its two hundred miles to a hobby shop!


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

"You live that far out in the sticks CJ", Thought I was out there, IS IT SNOWING THERE NOW ?, How close are you to the Rockiest Anyway ?, I'm getting some in the Cascades right now at 3000 feet Because thats where im at, Not a lot of snow, but some anyway, they say it we will get snow for the Next 4 of 5 days, My nearest hobby shop here, is over 50 miles from my house, And In the next town, Nothing like that in this Hole in the wall, But that's not 200 mills No doubt, WOW.... Anyway This kits is Not in any HOBBY SHOP that I know about anyway, I get stuff like this On line, I HAVE TO,..This kit was found on this Site, "THAT IS THE ONE I JUST SENT YOU AN I. M TO", and here is his Home site you might wont to check out, http://stores.gmscustoms.com/StoreFront.bokThats The only way to find cool stuff like this, If I had one more of these kits, I would Mail it to you man, I don't think there is even One more out there my self, I may be wrong IF YOU LOOK HARD ENOUGH, you can find almost anything on line, And you know that, I'm not sure what color to paint this thing man, I do have a really cool Purple Chrome paint, and a Chrome Blue, But I'm thinking maybe some sort of Two tone, DON'T TELL ME, I will come up with something That's befitting this 1933 willys that you can count on, 
(was Thinking ARMY) But then again, NOT...I Just hit it with a nice cote of New Primer Black I'm Trying out, A few hours ago now, so what ever I use has to go with that, Something will come to mind Soon enough, There are some NICE WHEELS on this car as well, along with ALMOST everything in Chrome, so it should be more then Just some Hot Rod build, Nothing on the front end, Wish it had some sort of grill, But only The shape of one, FLAT, But I have to remember this is a Drag Car, Not A real Classic, I seem to build more of them then anything else these days, Except Semis of course, there a hole lot of fun to Build and Re Build for years to come, SO that's one reason I guess...That, and I have A TONE OF THEM to build on the shelf....If you seen pictures of my stash, You would cry.....FOR REAL...

Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

*Paint Work on this 33 Willys*

Here is A little More Paint work on this Willys....Ok, well as the pictures will show here, I first shot this 33 willys with A Flat Black Primer base, then A, Anodized Chrome Blue, after seeing that the Black base and sand job as well as the Blue, where to Dark for this body I quickly Gave it a backing under the lights then a Quick Light sand job, And After going through my paint collection I found a Midnight Tide Lighter color blue that would lighten it up better, with the chrome base Blue, and now with a Midnight tide over that, I think it came out with a very Unique shade of Blue here, and after yet one more backing under the lights this is what I am coming out with, and only two cotes of paint as well to get there. 
I am Not sure now what I will go with as far as Sponsor decals Now, Remembering this is a Drag Racer, they will have to be a brighter color to show off from the darker blue, to a lighter blue now. but that's not a problem, I have Many chooses to go with in a vast collection of sponsor decal sheets to choose from, if I have to I will mix and match them to come up with a nice scheme to match this paint job. Sure would have been a nice shade of blue like this for a Classic paint job of a old style body, But this kit cant be build like that, it has the wrong running gear for it.


Ian


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Nice find there. I'd seen plenty of old Willys model kits before, but somehow I missed that one. I always liked the Willys, myself. Love that shade of blue!


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

*ready To Go Together*

All the parts for this 1933 willys are ready and prepped now, Or what there are of them are painted and ready to assemble that is, After one more Day of Curing the paint has past as well, but here is a shot of all the peace's Painted and ready to assemble in one place once again, like the other builds I have done in that past, to let you see how it looks before it goes together. 
This does bring up the question Once again of Should a kit be assembles Or parts of the kit, then painted, Or like this, ALL PAINTED and prepped then assembled, I do it both ways, and what I can tell from the builders I have watched here, it seems they do it that way as well ,(BOTH) But this is My favorite way of building and as you can on THIS VERY EASY BUILD, it is nice to see all parts prepped, and painted then watched them go together like this, just seems like you can get a more Unique and more completed build out of a Simple pile of parts that way. Nothing left to guess work on what the part looked like or what was there before the assamle as well...

Ian


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

Thats a nice teal blue color.
looks good on this ride.

The engine looks like it could be detailed out quite well.
cant go wrong with a Ford 427 SOHC, and supercharged too?
pretty sweet.
I'll have to start searching for one of these kits.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Yea almost don't wont to use Any decals on this kit, (MAY NOT) because of the color that I came out with now, Three colors in all like I said, Flat black, Chrome Blue, and That Midnight tide Blue, making kind of like you said, a Teal blue or green,..Strange, But nice you couldn't really find a color like this In a rattle can anywhere, you would have to mix your own shade to reach this color and spray it on your own, somethings mistakes come out well, LOL.....And I agree as well that There is many parts to this engine, Should turn out nice, as well as a hole lot of Chrome undercarriage parts to this kit......Will have to get some Mirror shots of it after its done.....Good luck finding one of these man, It was a limited addition, and I cant find anymore of them, But I'm sure there somewere out there.....IF YOU LOOK HARD ENOUGH...if you do find one,.... "FIND TWO" I will buy both of them, Give one to you, and keep one more for my self......LET ME KNOW...

Ian


----------



## BEACH (Oct 13, 2002)

LOOKS GREAT and brings back some memories for me! Many years ago my Uncle was building kits and made this exact kit for me so I would say that it is a reproduction...none the less a killer at that!

Jim


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

That's a great story about you and your uncle, That's one of the reasons we build out here, To bring back old memories of times like that, If you can think of anymore details about that build please tell me about them, What color did he paint the kit, Red or yellow like on the Box, Or something else, Just like to here more details really. As far as more details on this kit my self, I'm pretty sure this is in deed a Re-Production, like I said the date on the box is 1996, I have looked in most of my documentation on older kits and Haven't found anything more, but might have been the Late 70's of early 80's possibly, still looking for more information....


ian


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

If Im not mistaken this is the Re-Release version of this kit, http://cgi.ebay.com/AMT-MONOGRAM-MPC-ERTL-REVELL-1933-WILLYS-VAN-1-25-/330538643823, that makes the one im making Possibly The Original Release, And that would put that date in the 90's and where I found it thats Quit possible....Still searching, but there doesn't seem to be a lot of deference between the two looking at the cover art, But i don't know whats in this other kits box from the out side art, May be lots of deferences, Might have to pic up a copy of this one to see, guess I will have to build it after that, LOL......

Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

*More work*

A few more pictures on this build, show more work on this 1933 willys Van..Only real work on this kit have been on the 427 c.i, Still much to to on the engine and the rest of the kit as well....


----------



## roadflea (Jul 14, 2009)

GREAT PAINT but in the first pic there is a bike sorta out of the camera can you fill me in on that ???


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

That's a great color you whipped up Ian. Your build is going to come out nice. The kit has a great engine. 

On the history of the kit, it goes back to at least the 70s. The custom van craze was in full swing and mine has round porthole windows and a big entertainment center in back, along with green shag carpet. Groovy. The kit sprung from the Malco Gasser coupe of Ohio George Montgomery, which was the same kit but was a Willys coupe. That kit must go back to the 60s. The van may not have debuted till the 70s.

I'm eager to see what you come up with.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Hay "RaodFlea", You would be surprised just how many people keep asking about that 1900's Harly in the back drop, its nothing really just one of about 50 or so I had in a collection of miniatures laying around the place, just hanging around there now to give the place kind of a garagey look really, not sure on the year of it, Might be a 1900, or right around there, it's NOT A MODEL KIT, But most of them Where modified, if you look on the 68 Dodge charger thread I posted, you well see some of the others on a old picture I posted for Dave, he could tell you what the year was I'm Sure, I Think He's One Of Those Dusty Old Biker Dudes,....lol,....Anyone who rides on two Wheels is OUT OF HIS MIND,.....Oh no, I AM CRAZY, AND OLD-ISH AS WELL.....But no reason to quit now right Dave....DAMAGE IS DONE for the most part for the both of us...... LOL

Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Thinks Rondo as well, a little more information always helps in theses builds, I will take any I can Get for the most part, And as for the SHAG CARPET THING !, Man I wont touch that one, This site is A PC SITE after all, but for the most part Still trying to decide on or even If, I should even touch this paint job with any decals, I have much to choose from in stock, But I'm so happy with the way the color came out now, I don't think I will even touch it, Not for a while anyway, I have lots of Custom Pin striping I could use, If i chose to, Plus a lot of Free hand Striping Rolls as well as Many Spencer custom decals that I could fit on this kit, I could Two Tone it with a nice Yellow Or Some other color as well. I think I have an eye for it if I did decide to do either of those, BUT THEN AGAIN, this color, I have Never seen anything like it, I think it was the Chrome Blue in that back ground that gives it that GLOW, that and a good polish before painting on the primer....I don't know, but like I said, MISTAKES sometimes make the deference, This one did......And yes the engine is Really filling out, Still deciding how much detail to give it, kind of like the Raw Blow look, No color but The block and some crome... TIME WILL TELL ON THE REST, Lots of undercarriage to come, ALL CHROME and Bling....

Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

*Decal Work*

Ok, Some time has past since I have posted anything on this kit, So most of the undercharge is put together on this willys at this stage, More detailed left to do there as well, but Before I do anymore Body RIDE HIGHT WORK, I need to decal this kit, In the pictures you will see two deferent sheets I am robbing from to combine a decal scheme for this kit, Like I stared before wasn't sure I was going to decal this body at all, But after a long pondering A decision was made to do so, and After going through many deferent decal sheets I think I have come up with a good match, THERE NOT ON YET, but in the picture you will see where its heading, It has been a while since I posted on this Kit like I said, So HERE ARE MORE PROGRESS PICTURS, as I'm getting back to this kit build after working on others..

Ian


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

This is coming along very nicely. I love that shade of blue - very unique.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

*Body work*

A couple of quick body shots on this kit to end today's work on this Willys, NO ENGINE INSTALLED (REMOVED) and no decal work yet as well as No glass installed, only body and Rail, wheels and frame right now..
(HOOD NOT ATTACHED) Will be a Tilt hood....Still love this color my self, Its hard to decide on whether or not to decal this thing or not to Darn it (WHAT DO I DO HERE), Might slam it down, LOWER IT, as well as a few other ideas as well yet, STILL DECINDING..I would Toss this thing together if I thought I could get one just like it again BUT I CANT SO..Any Ideas, I'm at a bypass here...could use some new thoughts on it before I go any further here....Someone might think I am Milking this build ,....lol

Ian


----------



## roadflea (Jul 14, 2009)

THANKS for the info


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

More work on the way on this one...Comming soon


----------

